

Discovery In The High School Webcom Case: Guess What - joe_the_user
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2010/04/webcamscanda/

======
nearestneighbor
> which provides students from its two high schools free MacBooks

Can MacBooks have their webcams activated without the light turning on?

~~~
potatolicious
No, AFAIK the students were informed that it was a glitch. No webcam LED was
circumvented.

~~~
jjs
You'd think they would have noticed...

<http://imgur.com/hJ38i.jpg>

<http://imgur.com/b0KjN.jpg>

------
zoba
The IT administrator in question is female, evidently? Not was I was expecting
for a number of reasons...

"The lawsuit said the administrator, who has been placed on paid leave,
“invokes the Fifth Amendment to every question asked of her, including a
question asked as to whether she had ever downloading (sic) pictures to her
own computer, including pictures of students who were naked while in their
home.”"

------
joe_the_user
District claimed it only activated cameras in case of a stolen laptop. The
picture in the article page that shows the kid sleeping kind of blows that
claim.

I'm wondering why all the people who did this are apparently still employed by
the district. The _preponderance_ of evidence seems to be in.

